# The Tuglyfe DNA 250w by Flawless - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (6/6/17)

The Tuglyfe DNA 250w by Flawless are now available at the Sir's in a range of funky colours!!











https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Like 2


----------

